# Looking for a new case, which one should I get?



## SaiZo (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok, so my hardware wants a new home (i.e. a new case), also the cable management in my current case is a joke.. That is the another reason for a new case.
I'm a bit limited, not by the cash, but what they have in store.

What I would like is your opinion of the following cases, if you know anything about them, maybe own one of them, heat buildup inside case, why to pick that one, cable management etc.. 


BitFenix Survivor Core (black)
Aerocool Syclone 2 (red only)
Aerocool Strike-X GT
Aerocool Strike-X Advance (White or red, only few left)
NZXT Tempest 410 Elite
NZXT Tempest 210
Fractal Design Defien R3 (White only)
SilverStone Precision PS06B-A
Lian-Li V351B

Note: I have read some of the reviews of several cases, some made by TPU, but I'm asking others for their opinion aswell.


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 16, 2012)

Go Corsair if you can find it @ your Store.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 16, 2012)

The Fractal Design R4 is out or is that not in your price range? Id go for that over the R3 but Corsair cases are excellent so if you can look at them.


----------



## Frick (Dec 16, 2012)

Fractal Design gets my vote. Partly becuase they are just plain good cases, plus they look great.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 16, 2012)

Another vote for the Design R3.


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2012)

Frick said:


> Fractal Design gets my vote. Partly becuase they are just plain good cases, plus they look great.



+1
  I have a Fractal Define Mini and an R4 (both are the black versions). They are both excellent cases (heavy too!) and I consider them in the same build class as my Silverstone Fortress (FT-01 model) but at 1/2 the price. 

Another case to consider is/are the Corsair 550 and 650D... both are solid well built cases 

FYI- A forum member is selling a 650D here (not sure what area you are from?)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2789014&postcount=1


----------



## Sinzia (Dec 16, 2012)

The R3 is one of the best cases I've had the ability to work with. A lovely, well thought out case.


----------



## EiSFX (Dec 16, 2012)

My vote is for Fractal Design too. Awesome build quality but at like half the price then most. And also just nice looking case all around i personally own the Define R4 Black version and love it


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 16, 2012)

i can only speak from what I own, but the Antec P280 is a awesome case.  Cable management is easy, tons of fans, and its quiet as heck.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 16, 2012)

Others were quicker than me to respond, but Fractal Design baby all the way!


----------



## OnePostWonder (Dec 16, 2012)

Since so many people are recommending you the Fractal Design Define R3, I thought I'd go ahead and aggregate some reviews for you:

SilentPC

MaximumPC

Bit-Tech

AnandTech

TPU

YouTube - CCReviews


----------



## SaiZo (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I thought.. The guy at the local hardware store said the same thing about the Fractal Design case. That's the reason they have so few left of them..

I'll send him an e-mail and tell them to keep one for me, so after xmas I can buy one.

He actually said I should get the Silverstone Temjin TJ11B-W, but after he said the price.. I was like  He did show one they had for a customer, it was so damn nice, but uh, for that price tag I have to sell my soul first!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a NZXT Tempest 410 Elite and I love it!


----------



## Frizz (Dec 17, 2012)

Assuming the parts you're putting in it are the ones in your system specs, then I suggest the Fractal Define R4. As it has all these features covered (Cooling/Cable Management/Expandibility/Noise Reduction) so it only depends on whether or not you like the look.


----------



## SaiZo (Dec 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a NZXT Tempest 410 Elite and I love it!



There is a guy down the street, he sells a white NZXT Phantom, in dollars it would be around $50. Good or bad case??


It's missing 3 fans, two 120 and the 200mm.. Also something with the sidepanel, it's difficult to close it he said.
Perhaps I could lower the price then?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 18, 2012)

I think that is a good deal if you like the looks of the case.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 18, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Go Corsair if you can find it @ your Store.



I did not see corsair in his choices.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 18, 2012)

Fractal Design Define R3


----------



## SaiZo (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, looks like I'll have to stick with the Define R3, that guy who was selling the NZXT doesn't even answer.. Well up to him. I could have bought it yesterday..


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 18, 2012)

Better something like this 

Obsidian 650D and C70 Vengeance













Fractal Desegin is little monotonous if leave everything same. 
CORSAIR is better...


----------



## SaiZo (Dec 19, 2012)

Vlada011 said:


> Better something like this
> 
> Obsidian 650D and C70 Vengeance
> 
> ...



Omg.. That second one (C70 vengeance), that looks sweet!
However, they don't have that one 
If I had one, I would repaint it.. And I just know the correct scheme.

Say, is it made of aluminum?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2012)

Corsair Vengeance Series C70 Military Green Steel ...

It is made with steel...

Corsair also makes a white (non-Military) version of the case...
Corsair Vengeance Series C70 Arctic White Steel AT...


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 20, 2012)

You see I know to choose excellent things...
Why to go on Fractal when Fractal don't have chemistry like CORSAIR and become monotonous.

You don't need to repaint immediately. You can choose white now that is IN and than go on black because black is always IN or you can wait little, people probably search for that Gunmetal Color, it's realy excellent but Obsidian 650D/800D have priority for me. Only that two. C70 Vengeance is better than 550D if you ask me. 
CORSAIR missed train to launch maybe first on market cubic design I suggest before 1.5 year. 
Immediately when I saw first big cubic design and I have feal that will become IN for ATX and mATX case but bigger than Sugo and little CM Elite 120 Advanced. 
Lian-Li and CM is first but CORSAIR would be better... I have strong feeling. 
Size similar HAF XB... modern but with Obsidian note but possibile and for ATX form factor.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 20, 2012)

The 550D will fit a Rad in the top. The C70 will not


----------



## SirKeldon (Dec 22, 2012)

If you don't have any other options my vote is going also for the Fractal Design R3 though i don't really like white cases.

Is there an option for an R4 or Arc Midi Tower? Personally I love the Fractal Arc Midi ... if i didn't had found a decent G5 case ... i'll be holding my parts in that one right now


----------

